# Craigslist large humidor and cigars $500



## rx2man (Dec 4, 2011)

4 foot by 5 foot by 8 foot tall humidor, cedar lined, cool mist humidifier. Comes with open, not all full boxes of cain habano, cohiba robustos, tatuaje halloween full box 2011, opus x petite lancero 14 in box, various opus x singles, box of la caya natural, 2 boxes of punch cafe royal, 1 box of punch uppercut, misc arturo fuente brevas, various romeo y julieta, san luis rey and more. 

I am a little sceptical about this whole thing. There are some expensive cigars in there and I had to edit spelling on ones I actually recognised. I am about 2 weeks into the whole cigar thing. If legit it seems a good deal and I will be smoking on the cheap for a while. Also seems like a lot of work to pass of fakes. Thoughts please, this is not exactly close to me to go to but close enough. $500????


----------



## HugSeal (Dec 5, 2011)

Could be someonens relative who passed away and those who inherited don't know anything about cigars. Misspelled names could point towards that.

I think the important questions is how the cigars have been kept. Once dried out they are probably gone, even if you rehydrate them.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

If it's too good to be true.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

$500 sounds like a good deal but I would be talking via email first. Especially re any supposed cubans like the Cohiba Robustos. Those should have a box date etc. As Charlie said, if it sounds to good to be true it usually is but do some ground work & you may just snaffle yourself a bargain.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

I have done deals like this, and I would definitely pursue this further. Estate sales are wonderful. Just be sure of what you are buying, and bring a van or pickup truck along with cash with you. This very well could be a super deal, just educate yourself, and do your homework.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2012)

I would probably bet that they're genuine, someone probably just died or is unable to smoke anymore. If they were stored properly you should jump all over it


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

I would look at this a different way. You are buying a 4'x5'x8' humidor. If it seals well and your ceiling height will accommodate such a behemoth then that is easily worth 500 bucks in itself. If any of the cigars are in good shape.....SCORE!!!! This sounds like it could be a fantastic deal.


----------



## Snagged (Aug 20, 2010)

Another consideration...if it's 8 feet TALL, make sure you have the room to stand it upright in your place. If you have 8 ft ceilings, you cannot stand up an 8 ft tall piece of furniture.


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

There is a pretty good chance that the "Cohiba Robusto" are red dots and the person selling them doesn't know any different. If all the sticks are non-cuban, the possibility of fakes is about nil. The possibility that they are dried out, however is significant if these are being sold by someone who doesn't know cigars. The other option is that it is just someone who is giving up smoking and trying to clean house.
Good luck and if you pick it up, post some pics of that monster humidor!


----------



## rx2man (Dec 4, 2011)

I saw the add yesterday but its been up for 2 weeks and no response from seller. I may be too late. I also have no clue to tell if a cigar is stale or not, just too new to this. Seemed like some real nice stuff in the deal though. Maybe I will get lucky with a resonse later. I would not have to look for cigars for a long time. RE: the spelling, I just assume that anyone with $600 bucks to spend on a box of cigars could at least spell the brand correctly. Thanks for the replys. I did a craigslist search on various forums and the overall vibe is be careful buying off craigslist. For various reasons listed already.


----------



## rx2man (Dec 4, 2011)

Here's a pic just to torture everyone. It sure had me excited.


----------



## Wineador (Apr 11, 2011)

I just read the ad on Cl and I can see why you'd be skeptical. It reads as though the seller is definitely original owner and operator of the humidor. However, the manner of how it is written; no contact info, name etc and requiring email contact sure raises the email phish flag for me. 

That's one I'd use my craigslist scam alert email address on and see if they ever reply. 

Obviously a fantastic looking deal on the surface, so who knows. Wait for the reply I suppose. Good luck on it


----------



## Wineador (Apr 11, 2011)

A little help since you probably can't post pics yet: 


And the ad copy so others can give feedback on it's authenticity:

Selling a huge 4foot by 5foot by 8 foot tall humidor, inside is cedar lined, has wood floor installed has 6 adjustable shelves that can hold 10-15 boxes each, i have a vent fan i use to circulate the air but unit comes with large wine cooling unit that needs freon but works great to circulate the air, i use a cool mist humidifier that is included. it cones with open, not all full boxes of cain habano, cohiba robustos, tatuaje halloween full box 2011, opus x petite lancero 14 in box various opus x singles, box of la caya natural 2 boxes of punch cafe royal, 1 box of punch uppercut, misc arturo fuente brevas, various romer y julieta, san luis rey and more, you have to be able to take i cant deliver this its too big, you will need a large truck or van please email me if serious and at that point we can schedule you to swing by to take a look, i stress only serious buyers im not parting it out i need the whole thing gone. e-mail me with questions


----------



## rx2man (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes I was trying to post the pic, was not able too. Yes you can see why I was a little concerned. But one can always hope!!!! LOL


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Well, what'd you find out?!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Couldn't hurt to take a look. If the cigars have been kept in good condition it could be a hell of a pickup.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

On the surface, this seems like WAY too good of a deal to be true. The guy knows his stuff, it seems, especially if it's legit. Even if he DID give up smoking, he should know that that sort of collection/set up should command much more than $500. I'd pay that just for the humidor, to be honest. It's freakin' huge! Curious to hear how this turned out, if you decided to follow up.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Never know, guy could be in a bind and need some money quick. Selling a collection like that on a local market is incredibly difficult to do in one shot. If he needs the money now, putting it up at a price like that could be his only option.


----------



## lyth (Dec 25, 2011)

Im also interested in finding out what the conclusion is.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> Never know, guy could be in a bind and need some money quick. Selling a collection like that on a local market is incredibly difficult to do in one shot. If he needs the money now, putting it up at a price like that could be his only option.


Maybe. But still - that's an absurd savings. If he's got THAT much invested in cigars, I'm sure he's got other luxuries laying around he could sell, too. Just watching this with a cynical eye, is all, which is necessary with Craigslist these days.


----------



## amsgpwarrior (Feb 11, 2011)

Who cares about the cigars. The humidor is worth 3 times the amount they are asking! Haha good luck, and great find.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

amsgpwarrior said:


> Who cares about the cigars. The humidor is worth 3 times the amount they are asking! Haha good luck, and great find.


Exactly. If someone offered, I'd buy that humidor EMPTY for $500 in two seconds, and I wouldn't think twice. IF THIS IS ALL LEGIT, I would think that someone with that kinda cash to drop on cigars would take care of them. You never know, I suppose, but I can't see someone with a lack of understanding about this hobby shelling out that sort of money/time/effort and not knowing a thing about maintenance.


----------



## rx2man (Dec 4, 2011)

I am guessing I am too late. No reply email so someone must have beat me to it.


----------



## rx2man (Dec 4, 2011)

Got a reply today, its still avail. This is not pocket change but I wont have to buy another cigar for a long time from the looks of the collection and a lot I would not pay the money for either. Anyone care to give me some pointers on what to ask and look for? I am not wanting to get ripped off here and dont really know anyone that knows anything about cigars other than you guys.


----------



## rx2man (Dec 4, 2011)

Got a reply, said he has kept the humidor at 68 deg. I cant tell what the brand of the humidor is, if its worth the money then I wont stress out too much. I have room for it downstairs.


----------



## rx2man (Dec 4, 2011)

I have a pretty good idea why this is still here. I am in Phoenix and this is in Tucson. The mileage rate on a truck rental kills the deal. And I cant get the sticks without a place to put them so I am sorta SOL. I am getting tired and will look for a rental tomorrow but its not looking good and I dont have a pick up.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Find a way to make this deal happen. Still a bargain with truck rental rates.


----------



## rx2man (Dec 4, 2011)

I have not given up just have not heard from him this am yet


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

rx2man said:


> I have a pretty good idea why this is still here. I am in Phoenix and this is in Tucson. The mileage rate on a truck rental kills the deal. And I cant get the sticks without a place to put them so I am sorta SOL. I am getting tired and will look for a rental tomorrow but its not looking good and I dont have a pick up.


Home Depot rents pick ups, I believe. You have to buy something necessitating the truck to rent it, but it could be an option. No clue what mileage charges are, though. Have you thought about just renting a regular pick up from Hertz, Enterprise, or wherever? Might be more expensive 'per day', but you wouldn't get dinged on the mileage.


----------



## superman0234 (Sep 27, 2011)

Looks like an AMAZING deal, very interested to see how this turns out!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Sorry even thinning out I would have scoped and or bought this a Loooonnngg time ago jeez man them deals never happen to me and it just sits there, I would at least get eye's on. Well good luck


----------



## imported_Mike_E (Nov 20, 2011)

Come on, rx2man, crossing fingers in hopes you get this done! We're all rooting for you to make this deal happen.


----------



## rx2man (Dec 4, 2011)

I know a memeber said its doubltful non cubans are faked but I read the Opus X's are counterfeited. We are real close to Mexico so I am a little concerned, being that this is a 4-5 hour round trip I dont want to waste time for nothing. If this was more local I would check this out with less concern. I dont really have room for the humidor, but he said he'll take $250 for the sticks. I would assume the Halloween Tatuaje's would not be faked, as a fairly limited run. But what about the others. There are a lot of sticks from the looks of it.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

$250 for all the cigars!? If they are real I'll split it with you (including travel cost) :wink:


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

rx2man said:


> I know a memeber said its doubltful non cubans are faked but I read the Opus X's are counterfeited. We are real close to Mexico so I am a little concerned, being that this is a 4-5 hour round trip I dont want to waste time for nothing. If this was more local I would check this out with less concern. I dont really have room for the humidor, but he said he'll take $250 for the sticks. I would assume the Halloween Tatuaje's would not be faked, as a fairly limited run. But what about the others. There are a lot of sticks from the looks of it.


Just do it. If these are all real it's an INSANE deal. I know they say that if something appears to good to be true, it probably is. On the surface, this deal appears too good to be true, BUT, there's a whole hell of a lot of effort here if any of these are fake. Make the drive. Worst case it's a tank of gas and four hours of your life, and you'll have nothing to regret.


----------



## Win (Dec 14, 2011)

The only thing that bothers me is that the ad has been there for awhile. Phoenix/Scottsdale is a large city with lots of $$$, I thought it would have been gone early on. I find 4-5 hours of driving is nothing out here in the West. I drove 6 hours on Saturday just to see an abandoned ranch out in the desert!

Win


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Have you asked him why he's selling?


----------



## rx2man (Dec 4, 2011)

E Dogg said:


> Have you asked him why he's selling?


Lack of business and bills piling up. I will head down at 3 and if the cigars look good grab them. I wanted to buy the humidor and flip it, and maybe break even, free cigars. Figured it might sell on ebay but if it does not sell then I am looking at it in the living room with a pissed off wife not to mention the complications of shipping it. But the cigars I will roll down for


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

rx2man said:


> Lack of business and bills piling up. I will head down at 3 and if the cigars look good grab them. I wanted to buy the humidor and flip it, and maybe break even, free cigars. Figured it might sell on ebay but if it does not sell then I am looking at it in the living room with a pissed off wife not to mention the complications of shipping it. But the cigars I will roll down for


But you can smoke in the dog house, so there's that


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

Just be careful...I just read an article about a marine that responded to a craigslist ad and was shot several times when he met with the sellers. I would bring a friend or two with, my friends would be Smith & Wesson but then again I am a police officer and always have a friend with me no matter where I go. As they say, it's better to have it and not need it than not to have it and need it!!! Just be safe and stay alert. I hope it is a dream come true and not a bullshit ruse.


----------



## Win (Dec 14, 2011)

Being careful is great advise, were you able to Google Earth the neighborhood? Hope you have a safe trip and are rewarded for you persistence.

Win


----------



## rx2man (Dec 4, 2011)

stew said:


> Just be careful...I just read an article about a marine that responded to a craigslist ad and was shot several times when he met with the sellers. I would bring a friend or two with, my friends would be Smith & Wesson but then again I am a police officer and always have a friend with me no matter where I go. As they say, it's better to have it and not need it than not to have it and need it!!! Just be safe and stay alert. I hope it is a dream come true and not a bullshit ruse.


I work in a ferderal prison which is why I always think someone is trying to get over on me. Cause they are. Will be bringing my 1911 and father in law along for the ride


----------



## rx2man (Dec 4, 2011)

SOLD, maybe someone on here saw it and got it!!!! All good, there will be more and I will have more of a clue as to what I am looking at (I hope). Thanks for all the help


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

rx2man said:


> SOLD, maybe someone on here saw it and got it!!!! All good, there will be more and I will have more or a clue. Thanks for all the help


You didn't drive all the way out there to find out, did you?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Smells fishy. You're asking a lot of questions, and finally decide to head down... and suddenly it's sold?


----------



## rx2man (Dec 4, 2011)

The last questions were asking about any counterfeit cubans and Opus X's. I assumed the Cubans were and was not worried. Was getting ready to look over the Opus X's but the only info on counterfeits is 5 ish yrs old that I found so far. Counterfeiters get better and better so I dont know if I would have known or not. The guy replied by email that they were gone, so no trip for nothing. His add has been pulled so who knows. I figured there were some legit sticks in there but no worries. Again appreciate all the feedback and help for the NOOB, not all forums are as friendly!!


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

rx2man said:


> The last questions were asking about any counterfeit cubans and Opus X's. I assumed the Cubans were and was not worried. Was getting ready to look over the Opus X's but the only info on counterfeits is 5 ish yrs old that I found so far. Counterfeiters get better and better so I dont know if I would have known or not. The guy replied by email that they were gone, so no trip for nothing. His add has been pulled so who knows. I figured there were some legit sticks in there but no worries. Again appreciate all the feedback and help for the NOOB, not all forums are as friendly!!


For as much as we want you to get a good deal, we don't want you to get scammed, either! Sucks that it didn't work out, but at least nothing was lost.


----------



## rx2man (Dec 4, 2011)

I just picked up a box of A. Fuente Don Carlos Reserve #4, so I am just fine, smoking a Gurkha Beauty and siping on a little brandy. Cant complain!!!!


----------



## Win (Dec 14, 2011)

Glad you didn't drive down there for nothing. Getting a box of DC is great, one of my favorite cigars.

Win


----------

